# Japan... kinda sucks!



## Departure Song (May 11, 2009)

http://finance.yahoo.com/career-work/article/106964/Japan-Pays-Foreign-Workers-to-Go-Home


----------



## AuroraSuicune (May 11, 2009)

Wow. Thats kinda cruel. "Kicking them in their foot -_-''"


----------



## Zuu (May 11, 2009)

I thought this would have so many more views based on the general population of this forum.


----------



## goldenquagsire (May 11, 2009)

> “We should stop letting unskilled laborers into Japan. We should make sure that even the three-K jobs are paid well, and that they are filled by Japanese,” he said. “I do not think that Japan should ever become a multiethnic society.”


er.

gg japan. :/


----------



## Erif (May 11, 2009)

lol?


----------



## Yarnchu (May 11, 2009)

DAMN IT I just finished telling my bro how awesome Japan is.


----------



## surskitty (May 11, 2009)

Smooth, Japan.  Smooth.

Though really I'd find the mercury poisoning issues in that one bay and the government's response to it more noteworthy.


----------



## spaekle (May 11, 2009)

What? How does this benefit them _at all_? I understand they've always been like this toward foreigners, but being more accepting of immigrants and allowing them to hold jobs would probably help their economy a lot. :\


----------



## foreign contaminant (May 11, 2009)

what could be bad about letting japan be a multiethnic society?

i'm not too keen about this, either. i actually like japan a lot; i still am fond of the nine years i spent living in okinawa.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (May 11, 2009)

Japan xenophobic.
In other news: sky blue, water wet.

And yeah, hopefully this'll make it so there's less of those fucking annoying 'i wanna be amngaka in glorious nippon!!' types. One can only hope.


----------



## goldenquagsire (May 12, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> And yeah, hopefully this'll make it so there's less of those fucking annoying 'i wanna be amngaka in glorious nippon!!' types. One can only hope.


kawaii desu baka-chan?

:3


----------



## Minish (May 12, 2009)

Good job it's not Japan as a whole? Like the Immigration Policy guy, who said it was cold-hearted.


----------



## Yarnchu (May 12, 2009)

goldenquagsire said:


> kawaii desu baka-chan?
> 
> :3


anatano kokubunpou wa yoroshikunai desu

At least Japan still has those awesome arcades and game stores....not to mention Pocky.


----------



## Tailsy (May 12, 2009)

I love how this title is deliberately named so that as many people as possible will read it. <3


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (May 12, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Japan xenophobic.
> In other news: sky blue, water wet.


Dammit, you beat me to it!


----------



## Eeveelution (May 12, 2009)

Okay, I love Japan, and I'm American with no known Asian descent in my blood. I was considering someday going there for a while, but this is just stupid. Really, insulting the US is so dumb. In the USA are all types of people--including Japanese. I like to say no one is "American" because we're so diverse. There are many types of cultures here. But that man (I won't even say his name!) just ruined Japan's reputation. I don't think the immigrants are the only ones complaining. Residents probably will too because this is an international matter, and unlike the government, _they_ probably think of their international reputation. In 25 years anyone from Japan will say "I'm Japanese" while in another country could be insulted publicly for this. People have to be careful with what they say because who knows how it'll affect others in the future. One man insulted Catholics on the local newspaper's message board saying "Catholics started the Crusades", which has nothing to do with modern Catholics. Really, the Brazilian-Japanese descendants could have easily been born Japanese if one ancestor didn't go. One choice affects your descendants' lives before they're even born. (Man, I think too far ahead for a 14-year-old. O_O)


----------



## opaltiger (May 12, 2009)

> In 25 years anyone from Japan will say "I'm Japanese" while in another country could be insulted publicly for this.


Japan has been ridiculously xenophobic throughout its entire history. Nothing so far!



> Dammit, you beat me to it!


me too :( I was going to say something but decided it wouldn't ~contribute anything~


----------



## Abwayax (May 12, 2009)

As always, Westerners whose knowledge of Japan comes mainly from comics and cartoons *really *shouldn't be surprised when the reality is nothing like said cartoons.

Not like it's really a new thing, of course. I'm sure all of those immigrants coming to America for "opportunity" were somewhat surprised to find that it wasn't exactly what they had daydreamed it would be.


----------



## Rwr4539 (May 12, 2009)

Who's honestly surprised by this?


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (May 13, 2009)

OK, now that I've actually read the article...

Their stringent citizenship laws are to blame, though that probably just falls under xenophobia. Brazil has the second most Japanese people outside of Japan (largest Japanese immigrant community, more or less), so of course many go to Japan. The problem is that the Japanese government more or less gives out citizenship only to people who have been living in Japan for many, many generations (gist of it, I don't recall the exact criterion), so even if you are of Japanese descent, if you were born outside of Japan, it's very, very unlikely that you will be granted citizenship, thus Japanese Latin Americans coming in as guest workers.

It's kinda silly to me, at least, I mean, they are, for the most part, Japanese people, many able to speak Japanese fluently. So why should they be treated as foreigners?

Of course, it's a problem if they weren't Japanese in the first place.


----------



## Felidire (May 13, 2009)

I've never liked Japan anyway. They've bombed us before, they lol-harpoon whales, and they often completely disregard the opinions of a lot of other countries. If they didn't make pokemon, i'd be very tempted to just nuke them out of spite.

Not over something like this, but yeah.. I just don't like that country at all.


----------



## Dewgong (May 13, 2009)

you know they bombed us a very long time ago something tells me they aren't going to do it again. i hate it when people bring them up. really, they aren't going to throw a bomb at us anymore. i wouldn't use that as an example as to why you never really liked japan.

the whale harpooing is bad though.


----------



## Tailsy (May 13, 2009)

You'd nuke a country and kill all of its inhabitants out of _spite_?


----------



## Psyburn (May 13, 2009)

WOW


----------



## Minish (May 13, 2009)

Felidire said:


> I've never liked Japan anyway. They've bombed us before, they lol-harpoon whales, and they often completely disregard the opinions of a lot of other countries. If they didn't make pokemon, i'd be very tempted to just nuke them out of spite.
> 
> Not over something like this, but yeah.. I just don't like that country at all.


So... do you hate Germany because of the Nazis? @_@
Lol-harpoon whales? So does Iceland if I remember correctly, only nobody gives a damn.

Seriously... hating countries because of things they did in the past, which you probably weren't around for anyway, is just completely idiotic. People at my school hate the French and jeer whenever the country's name is mentioned. And they _don't know why_. All countries have done bad things.

If anything, hate their _government_. You shouldn't even joke about nuking a country 'out of spite' or because you think the government sucks.

Why am I bothering with this...


----------



## goldenquagsire (May 13, 2009)

Felidire said:


> I've never liked Japan anyway. They've bombed us before, they lol-harpoon whales, and they often completely disregard the opinions of a lot of other countries. If they didn't make pokemon, i'd be very tempted to just nuke them out of spite.
> 
> Not over something like this, but yeah.. I just don't like that country at all.


v. tempted to mention pots and kettles.

i mean, australia isn't exactly renowned as a centre of tolerance and equality either.

although on the other hand using pokemon as a justification for not bombing somewhere is pretty lulzy.


----------



## Dewgong (May 13, 2009)

Cirrus said:


> Seriously... hating countries because of things they did in the past, which you probably weren't around for anyway, is just completely idiotic.


that's what i was trying say, only this is worded better.


----------



## Abwayax (May 13, 2009)

Felidire said:


> They've bombed us before


and then we bombed them back.
now we're even.


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (May 14, 2009)

Departure Song said:


> http://finance.yahoo.com/career-work/article/106964/Japan-Pays-Foreign-Workers-to-Go-Home


Stay classy, Japan. Rejecting blue-collar workers is the first step in wiping your country off the map. Who else is going to work in those factories? Perhaps my country should stop trading with you, since foreigners and working-class scum are too repulsive for you? Besides, why have them leave, when you can tax them instead?



Number 100 said:


> and then we bombed them back.
> now we're even.


----------



## Abwayax (May 14, 2009)

Doctor Jimmy said:


> Perhaps my country should stop trading with you


not gonna happen, our TV networks need to import all the cartoons they can because it's too expensive to produce new ones


----------



## jibaku (May 14, 2009)

Well, if Japan wants to be douchebags to the rest of the world, they almost have a right to do so.  Where does a majority of our entertainment come from?  Not from the US, that's for sure.  Japan made their own image warped to the rest of the world.  Now there are people going there, expecting it to be all anime and sunshine, when it's _not_.  It's a country.  It has problems and shortfalls just like any other country.  It's similar to how when people go to Paris, they expect a magical place of fashion and cafés, but it's not.  It's just a city.  It's got pollution, crime and anything you'd expect from any city.  
I think people don't know _why_ they adore Japan.  They also don't know why they hate France.Maybe if people stopped trying to view countries of the world with a sugarcoated lens that blocks out anything that could possibly be wrong, there wouldn't such a rift on what country is liked and which country is disliked.  They're just countries.  There's good in them, and there's bad also.


----------



## Abwayax (May 14, 2009)

jibaku said:


> Well, if Japan wants to be douchebags to the rest of the world, they almost have a right to do so.  Where does a majority of our entertainment come from?  Not from the US, that's for sure.


So because Japanese people made good cartoons and video games, Japan's immigration policies are allowed to be much more stringent and xenophobic than should be expected of a developed nation?


----------



## spaekle (May 15, 2009)

> Well, if Japan wants to be douchebags to the rest of the world, they almost have a right to do so. Where does a majority of our entertainment come from? Not from the US, that's for sure. Japan made their own image warped to the rest of the world.


Actually, the US _does_ run the largest music industry and the largest film industry in terms of revenue. Japan produces a lot of popular video games, but for the most part anime has a very niche audience outside of Japan. I also don't really see how providing a lot of entertainment entitles them to be complete assholes...



> Now there are people going there, expecting it to be all anime and sunshine, when it's not. It's a country. It has problems and shortfalls just like any other country. It's similar to how when people go to Paris, they expect a magical place of fashion and cafés, but it's not. It's just a city. It's got pollution, crime and anything you'd expect from any city.
> I think people don't know why they adore Japan. They also don't know why they hate France.Maybe if people stopped trying to view countries of the world with a sugarcoated lens that blocks out anything that could possibly be wrong, there wouldn't such a rift on what country is liked and which country is disliked. They're just countries. There's good in them, and there's bad also.


I do agree with this - this doesn't make Japan the scum of the earth, but it isn't some kind of heaven on earth either. Japan is a country like any other - it's not the only one with a culture worth appreciating, nor is it the only one to pull shit like this.

Your reference to Paris reminded me of this article, which involves Japanese people finding another country to not be what they expected. Although in this case it appears to be permanently scarring and a little sad. :(


----------



## Minish (May 15, 2009)

jibaku said:


> Japan made their own image warped to the rest of the world.  Now there are people going there, expecting it to be all anime and sunshine, when it's _not_.  It's a country.  It has problems and shortfalls just like any other country.  It's similar to how when people go to Paris, they expect a magical place of fashion and cafés, but it's not.  It's just a city.  It's got pollution, crime and anything you'd expect from any city.
> I think people don't know _why_ they adore Japan.  They also don't know why they hate France.Maybe if people stopped trying to view countries of the world with a sugarcoated lens that blocks out anything that could possibly be wrong, there wouldn't such a rift on what country is liked and which country is disliked.  They're just countries.  There's good in them, and there's bad also.


Yes.  I agree with this very much.

And also, I hate it when people go on about Japan and whaling. Iceland whales a whole lot too but the way people immediately jump on Japan at the very mention of the country because of whaling is so stupid. Very likely is that they don't know much about it, and your average Japanese citizen probably thinks whaling is cruel as well.

Seriously, the amount of people who hate Japan for whaling is bordering on racism in some cases, and most people don't even know Iceland actually does whaling as well.


----------



## Zuu (May 15, 2009)

Evidently there are two groups of people, people who realize Japan isn't perfect and then people who are defending it in all cases anyway


----------



## Dewgong (May 15, 2009)

i mean i love japan but they need to stop being so xenophobic. there is nothing wrong with foreigners... tis dumb.

there's not a reason to defend it. if it clearly doesn't deserve defending anyways.


----------



## H-land (May 15, 2009)

Felidire said:


> If they didn't make pokemon, i'd be very tempted to just nuke them out of spite.


Tried nuking Japan before. Twice.
That's a big part of why they came up with Godzilla.
Japan was the first country against which nuclear weapons were used (militarily, as I _know_that we _tested_ one in New Mexico first), so it fell to reason that its legacy would become evident first in Japan. People didn't know very much about what radiation did back then, (and we still don't know everything now,) so while some hoped for the best, others feared the worst. Among these fears was that somehow, this radiation that had been infused into the lands of Nagasaki and Hiroshima would somehow spawn huge monsters with grudges against all civilization in general, and Tokyo in particular. Some man eventually managed to sell this idea on the silver screen, and created one of the most iconic monsters of the modern age.
What's my point?
You can nuke Japan, and decimate its towns, cutting through buildings and people like a well-made machete through thicket and bush, but like a the plants of a jungle, its people will move back and reclaim the space you've cleared away, sometimes even creating things better than before.

In any case, Japan's a pretty funky place- and I mean that, if not in a good way, then in as neutral of a way as possible. Ever since the dawn of Japanese civilization, it's managed to always retain a unique flavor, even while incorporating the ideas and values of other peoples and lands into its own. It _does_ have a legacy, though, of radical xenophobia, and obviously, some people still feel that way today. What shocked me most, I have to admit, about that article, is that the bulk of immigrant workers being discussed were from Peru and Brazil. 

On the topic of the offer of paying to send these workers back home if they'd agree not to return, I have to say that I find it considerate at least to offer them money. Sure, it's still just a gold plating a offer that's, at the least, pretty bad, but it's more appealing than just shoving a lousy offer in immigrants' faces and asking them to take it that way.

I guess what I mean to say is, that I wouldn't condemn a country for offering to help impoverished immigrants return to their home countries if they wanted to by giving them funding. I do, however, consider the clause forbidding reapplication for work visas rather harsh, even if I do see the logic behind it. If what people are reacting to here is the xenophobia in the article, then I'm just saying that though I'm not surprised, I still don't like it.


----------



## Felidire (May 16, 2009)

Cirrus said:


> So... do you hate Germany because of the Nazis? @_@


No, but then again I don't remember them bombing my country. I only remember them slaughtering the people who are currently slaughtering other people over stupid things like gaza. I kinda like Germany, actually~





> Lol-harpoon whales? So does Iceland if I remember correctly, only nobody gives a damn.


I'm pretty sure we protested in little dinghies, and japan harpooned one of our guys _*right out of the fucking boat* and into the ocean. _Iceland does it too? Well.. Butterfree should be using stunspore on them. >(

Honestly, if they like whale so much, then why don't they build a whale-breeding-farm and kill them in the most non-painful way possible? Sailing around harpooning things (to me) is the same as blood sports.





> If anything, hate their _government_. You shouldn't even joke about nuking a country 'out of spite' or because you think the government sucks.


I wasn't joking, I just said that i'd be very _tempted_ (which I would be)..


Tailsy said:


> You'd nuke a country and kill all of its inhabitants out of _spite_?


Nasty, aren't I? ><;


goldenquagsire said:


> i mean, australia isn't exactly renowned as a centre of tolerance and equality either.


How so? Point the negatives out for me, i'd like getting opinions on how other people view this country. xP





> although on the other hand using pokemon as a justification for not bombing somewhere is pretty lulzy.


Well I likes pokemon.. I don't want to nuke pokemon.. =<



Number 100 said:


> and then we bombed them back.
> now we're even.


_"Darwin, the largest population centre in northern Australia, was considered a vital asset in Australia's defences against an increasingly aggressive Japanese Empire in the 1930s. Its port and airfield facilities were developed, coastal defence batteries constructed and its garrison steadily enlarged. The outbreak of war in the Pacific resulted in the rapid enlargement of the military presence in Darwin and it was used as a base from which to deploy forces for the defence of the Dutch East Indies. In January and February these forces were overwhelmed by Japanese landings, usually preceded by heavy air attacks. _

_On 19 February 1942 Darwin itself was bombed. Japanese fighters and bombers attacked the port and shipping in the harbour twice during the day, killing 252 Allied service personnel *and* civilians. On 3 March Broome, in Western Australia, was strafed. In succeeding months air attacks were made on many towns in northern Australia including Wyndham, Port Hedland and Derby in Western Australia, Darwin and Katherine in the Northern Territory, Townsville and Mossman in Queensland, and Horn Island in the Torres Strait._

_*The 64th*, and last, air raid on Darwin occurred on 12 November 1943. In total there were 97 air attacks on northern Australia and enemy air reconnaissance over the region continued through much of 1944."_

Did Australia actually get to bomb them back? I don't think we're the type to bomb anyone. In either case, i'm really glad you guys nuked them.


----------



## ultraviolet (May 16, 2009)

> How so? Point the negatives out for me, i'd like getting opinions on how other people view this country. xP


Perhaps the fact that the Indigenous Aboriginals were not recognised as anything other than 'fauna' until somewhere in the _seventies_? Hel_lo_, Stolen Generation? 17 year life expectancy gap between Aboriginal and Caucasian people?
how could you not know this. what the hell do you think all the apology bizzo was last year?



> Did Australia actually get to bomb them back? I don't think we're the type to bomb anyone. In either case, i'm really glad you guys nuked them.


Yeah and I'm goddamn glad we aren't. it's bad enough we're _still _in the Middle East ffs


----------



## nastypass (May 16, 2009)

Felidire said:


> I've never liked Japan anyway. They've bombed us before, they lol-harpoon whales, and they often completely disregard the opinions of a lot of other countries. If they didn't make pokemon, i'd be very tempted to just nuke them out of spite.
> 
> Not over something like this, but yeah.. I just don't like that country at all.


itt: felidire makes a bigger ass of himself


----------



## Yarnchu (May 16, 2009)

Honalululand said:


> Among these fears was that somehow, this radiation that had been infused into the lands of Nagasaki and Hiroshima would somehow spawn huge monsters with grudges against all civilization in general, and Tokyo in particular. Some man eventually managed to sell this idea on the silver screen, and created one of the most iconic monsters of the modern age.


I just....don't know how to respond to this big pile of inaccuracy. Then again, not everyone is a Godzilla-otaku, so maybe a brief history lesson should be in order.

Ishiro Honda had to quickly create a film for Toho because another film had been canceled, so a new one was needed to replace it. Sometime before that, a Japanese ship called the _Lucky Dragon_ strayed to close to a nuclear testing site. The crew was not blown up, but instead died an agonizing death from radiation poisoning. While on an airplane, one of the writers was inspired by this event and two movies: The Beast From 20,000 Fathoms and King Kong. Honda wanted to capture the devastation of a nuclear attack, except much more slowly, because he was shocked by the actual destruction the nuclear bomb caused.


----------



## goldenquagsire (May 16, 2009)

> Perhaps the fact that the Indigenous Aboriginals were not recognised as anything other than 'fauna' until somewhere in the seventies? Hello, Stolen Generation? 17 year life expectancy gap between Aboriginal and Caucasian people?
> how could you not know this. what the hell do you think all the apology bizzo was last year?


this

also

shit like this

okay, so no-one's really got it perfect. hell, even britain, arguably one of the most multicultural nations in the world, still has problems.

but still, don't get up on your high horse about racism, yes?


----------



## Felidire (May 18, 2009)

ultraviolet said:


> Perhaps the fact that the Indigenous Aboriginals were not recognised as anything other than 'fauna' until somewhere in the _seventies_? Hel_lo_, Stolen Generation? 17 year life expectancy gap between Aboriginal and Caucasian people?
> how could you not know this. what the hell do you think all the apology bizzo was last year?


One of the mandatory sections on my course, according to the syllabus, is Aboriginal Culture. I've had it tuesday afternoons for the past few months.

I blame the UK for what happened to the aboriginal people here, and I put "I believe the UK should be appologizing to them, not us" in my speech.

The thing about that is, I don't think we _should_ apologize, the stereotypical aboriginals are just using it as an excuse to dig money in order to fuel their alcoholic tendencies. The good aboriginal people I know have forgave and moved on, they work hard and they're respectable.

..and then consider all the free shit and benefits the aboriginal people get over us, in that sorry day speech the government went on about "fairness" and "equality", which I find to be a total load of bullshit...

If anything, I think our country is _too_ nice.



> Yeah and I'm goddamn glad we aren't. it's bad enough we're _still _in the Middle East ffs


Don't worry, we'll float away from them eventually~





Walker said:


> itt: felidire makes a bigger ass of himself


lol, keep your mouth shut little dude. <3


goldenquagsire said:


> also
> 
> shit like this


And my personal favourite.


----------



## FMC_x_ANS (May 18, 2009)

This doesn't seem that outrageous at all... I mean, we as the US tried to build a fence to keep out Mexicans.

Really, the Japanese might have a racist trend, but in the US we are both Racist AND Hypocritical...

This is why I wish the US would just break up into smaller countries, then my National Identity wouldn't be condemned by the loudest of idiots (AKA, the people that foreign media pays the most attention to).


----------



## Abwayax (May 18, 2009)

Felidire said:


> Did Australia actually get to bomb them back? I don't think we're the type to bomb anyone. In either case, i'm really glad you guys nuked them.


By "we" of course I meant the Allied powers as a whole, of which Australia was one. I think the atom bombs were sufficient payback for more than _just _Pearl Harbor, at any rate.


----------



## Yarnchu (May 18, 2009)

Number 100 said:


> By "we" of course I meant the Allied powers as a whole, of which Australia was one. I think the atom bombs were sufficient payback for more than _just _Pearl Harbor, at any rate.


I gotta agree with you there, but I'll just point out thatfirebombing caused more initial damage, including loss of life, than either of the atomic bombings. In the long run, atomic bombs are more dangerous, and definately far more intimidating, than firebombing, but that tidbit may be worth noting.


----------



## Felidire (May 19, 2009)

Number 100 said:


> By "we" of course I meant the Allied powers as a whole, of which Australia was one. I think the atom bombs were sufficient payback for more than _just _Pearl Harbor, at any rate.


Well they got a sufficient warning, but as per usual they chose to disregard the life of their own people. Not only did the A-bomb save a lot of our lives, it also scared the shit out of them (which is an added bonus, lmao).


----------



## #1 bro (May 19, 2009)

dude, felidire: please stop sucking so much. :|

EDIT: just so this is relevant. a) the whole bombing hiroshima thing was horrible, we should have never done that. b) we shouldn't hate japan now for bombing us way back when, the people that did that are all _dead._ totally different people are in control now. also, you can still enjoy a country's culture without liking its politics.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (May 19, 2009)

FMC_x_ANS said:


> This doesn't seem that outrageous at all... I mean, we as the US tried to build a fence to keep out Mexicans.


Illegal immigrants, not people who wanted to come in legally. As far as I'm aware, we are not paying legal immigrants here to leave and never come back, nor preventing them or their children from ever coming back of applying for work visas. There is a 'vast minority' of Americans that are truly, disgustingly racist, and we all know it's disgusting. However, Japan's own _government_ is doing this.




> Really, the Japanese might have a racist trend, but in the US we are both Racist AND Hypocritical...


I'm certain that the more you learn about any country, the more you find its faults. You live in the USA, so you are constantly exposed to its flaws. I'm certain that if you lived in Japan, you'd be saying the same thing.



> This is why I wish the US would just break up into smaller countries, then my National Identity wouldn't be condemned by the loudest of idiots (AKA, the people that foreign media pays the most attention to).


I don't want us to break into smaller countries. What if they wage war on another part of the US? At least in the USA, I can feel safe that Georgia won't invade my state.


----------



## Tailsy (May 19, 2009)

I love this idea that if the US ever split suddenly all the states would immediately launch into invading each other. Absolutely no faith.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (May 19, 2009)

Something like half of the states couldn't actually survive on their own anyhow. It'd probably come down to groups of states.

Off topic, a bit?


----------



## Eclipse (May 19, 2009)

Awww, I was half-expecting an Hetalia reference, but meh. XDD

But yeah, the Japanese are xenophobic. There's nothing too surprising here, guys. |: I don't see why you have to make such a big deal about it, since I don't really think that Japan's change in policy will really affect any other country but themselves.


----------



## Felidire (May 19, 2009)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> dude, felidire: please stop sucking so much. :|
> 
> EDIT: just so this is relevant. a) the whole bombing hiroshima thing was horrible, we should have never done that. b) we shouldn't hate japan now for bombing us way back when, the people that did that are all _dead._ totally different people are in control now. also, you can still enjoy a country's culture without liking its politics.


Make me.. and it was the right thing to do, otherwise we'd have just been sending more and more people to their deaths, resulting at an excess of about 2 million dead (on our side alone). The japanese would have lost people either way. On balance, more lives were saved than were lost.

You know the aboriginal people of Australia are doing exactly that? everyone that treated them like shit before, is dead, but they still demand an apology _and_ money. (and they got *both*..) ><;


----------



## ultraviolet (May 19, 2009)

> You know the aboriginal people of Australia are doing exactly that? everyone that treated them like shit before, is dead, but they still demand an apology and money. (and they got both..) ><;


For someone taking Aboriginal Culture you sure know how to stereotype an entire ethnic population. :|

fyi to everyone else: this is not how it is.


----------



## Felidire (May 19, 2009)

I love the way you wrote that..





Felidire said:


> I don't think we _should_ apologize, the *stereotypical* aboriginals are just using it as an excuse to dig money in order to fuel their alcoholic tendencies. The good aboriginal people I know have forgave and moved on, they work hard and they're respectable.


The *stereotypical* ones (meaning the drunken, wife-beating aboriginals who don't buy their children clothes or food). Yes this _is_ how it is, and _every_ family member in this household agrees with me that everyone else _(other countries)_ should know.

I'm pretty sure they make out that we're horrible to them and treat them louzy - when they have more lifestyle benefits than any white person in this country..

I'm not saying they're all like this, there are nice aboriginals (who work hard, joke around and care about others). But they're decent people.. and they weren't the ones demanding an apology, along with $20,000.


----------



## Tailsy (May 19, 2009)

Eclipse said:


> Awww, I was half-expecting an Hetalia reference, but meh. XDD


"America? ... What's with all the children?"

"DAMMIT FLORIDA QUIT TRYING TO STAB ARIZONA - they split on me. I... suddenly feel less awesome."


----------



## surskitty (May 19, 2009)

Felidire said:


> You know the aboriginal people of Australia are doing exactly that? everyone that treated them like shit before, is dead, but they still demand an apology _and_ money. (and they got *both*..) ><;


Um, you realise that a lot of that shit continued fairly blatantly into the 1960s, right, and I don't know what world you're living in if nobody lives past fifty.  I don't even know much about Australia and there's still really obvious race problems.





Tailsy said:


> "America? ... What's with all the children?"
> 
> "DAMMIT FLORIDA QUIT TRYING TO STAB ARIZONA - they split on me. I... suddenly feel less awesome."


Ambulatory glasses.  That is all.

Also DC would be _so fucked_.  Maybe Maryland and Virginia would adopt her.  (DC's like the violent angry daughter who votes Democrat always just to piss people off.)


----------



## Tailsy (May 19, 2009)

Aww, tinytiny DC! :33


----------



## Harlequin (May 19, 2009)

Felidire said:


> I love the way you wrote that..The  *stereotypical *ones (meaning the drunken, wife-beating aboriginals who don't buy their children clothes or food). Yes this *is how it is, and every family member in this household agrees with me that everyone else (other countries) should know.*
> 
> I'm pretty sure they make out that we're horrible to them and treat them louzy - when they have more lifestyle benefits than any white person in this country..
> 
> I'm not saying they're all like this, there are nice aboriginals (who work hard, joke around and care about others). But they're decent people.. and they weren't the ones demanding an apology, along with $20,000.


That says more about your family than it does the situation, really.


----------



## President Michael Wilson (May 19, 2009)

> Honestly, if they like whale so much, then why don't they build a whale-breeding-farm and kill them in the most non-painful way possible? Sailing around harpooning things (to me) is the same as blood sports.


Whale farm. Whale farm. Whales, who are pretty much the biggest motherfuckers this side of the dinosaurs. If you find a way to make a whale farm that does not take up the entirety of the ocean I will invest every cent of my life's savings into it.

Anyway, back on the more lulzy subtopic

If the states did split up for some reason they probably would almost immediantly launch into war. 'Ole Abe got us through a very simalar situation a ways back.


----------



## Yarnchu (May 19, 2009)

What if one day I woke up and said, "You know what? I really don't like Ireland today. Let's go bomb it."

I say Virginia, West Virginia, Maryland, and DC should join forces if the states ever split. We're practically siblings, with the Chesapeake Bay attached to Maryland, WV having been part of VA at one time, and DC pretty much smack dab in the middle of Virginia and Maryland.


----------



## Felidire (May 20, 2009)

Harlequin said:


> That says more about your family than it does the situation, really.


It's an awesome family, I was just pointing out that i'm not the only one who thinks this.



President Michael Wilson said:


> Whale farm. Whale farm. Whales, who are pretty much the biggest motherfuckers this side of the dinosaurs. If you find a way to make a whale farm that does not take up the entirety of the ocean I will invest every cent of my life's savings into it.


Oh, i'm sure they'd be able to manage, they just want to harpoon money out of the ocean, not waste it (hence they're offering that person the chance to leave, as opposed to supporting them until they find a job). ,xP



surskitty said:


> Um, you realise that a lot of that shit continued fairly blatantly into the 1960s, right, and I don't know what world you're living in if nobody lives past fifty. I don't even know much about Australia and there's still really obvious race problems.Ambulatory glasses. That is all.


It continued, but that probably had nothing to do with how the UK ran things prior, right? They took their damn time but eventually they fixed their mistakes, and now the government treats aboriginals better than white people.

Nobody lives past fifty.. We have a family friend who's aboriginal, and he's well into his fifties, _and_ I suspect he'll live until a good 70 or so (at least).

Keep in mind these aboriginals lived he 70,000 years, and their life expectancy never wavered. It's the same as animals in the wild, vs animals in captivity. (and no i'm not calling them animals). In truth, if you lived in 45ºC heats for your whole life as a nomad, eating lizards and drinking water with flavouring from leaves and bark, how long do you think you'd last?

Hey, we try to build them free houses, but what do they do? They _smash them down_ and complain that they get nothing...


----------



## surskitty (May 20, 2009)

superyoshi888 said:


> I say Virginia, West Virginia, Maryland, and DC should join forces if the states ever split. We're practically siblings, with the Chesapeake Bay attached to Maryland, WV having been part of VA at one time, and DC pretty much smack dab in the middle of Virginia and Maryland.


But Maryland _hates_ Virginia.  Virginia's like that place Marylanders live if they want to start sucking ass.  It's got like ... Tysons.  No place worth living has Tysons.  Also it has Virginia roads and fuck Virginia.  Just.  Ew.  Sure, maybe the four should team up, and I do think Maryland would adopt DC at least, but Maryland and Virginia should be siblings that hate each other and only coincidentally share public transit.  D<

I have absolutely no opinion on West Virginia.


@FELIDIRE: Go away.


----------



## spaekle (May 20, 2009)

I dunno what West Virginia would be like as a person, but it'd have coal. And pepperoni rolls. And half the country wouldn't even realize it's a state, and think that people are talking about west*ern* Virginia when they mention it. :[


----------



## #1 bro (May 20, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jesusland_map

this should totally actually happen (only with ohio as part of the united states of canada :P) . everyone would be happy having their country run just how they wanted! only downside is that jesusland would become a theocratic warlike nation obsessed with weaponry, while the united states of canada would become a utopian progressive society at ultimate peace. so jesusland would eventually take us over and we'd be worse off than when we started. :P


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (May 20, 2009)

What? No, they'd kill us. =P


----------



## jibaku (May 20, 2009)

Cirrus said:


> Yes.  I agree with this very much.
> 
> And also, I hate it when people go on about Japan and whaling. Iceland whales a whole lot too but the way people immediately jump on Japan at the very mention of the country because of whaling is so stupid. Very likely is that they don't know much about it, and your average Japanese citizen probably thinks whaling is cruel as well.
> 
> Seriously, the amount of people who hate Japan for whaling is bordering on racism in some cases, and most people don't even know Iceland actually does whaling as well.


Don't get me started on whaling.  Pleeeease don't get me started on that. There was a show on Animal Planet called Whaling Wars where these two bit hippie *assholes* were *attacking* Japanese whaling ships.  Why?  "They're killing innocent whales!" 
Attacking _other human beings_ because of a bunch of fucking whales.
Oh, so humans can die to protect one stupid whale?  That's okay now? What the hell, man.


----------



## ultraviolet (May 20, 2009)

Felidire said:
			
		

> It's an awesome family, I was just pointing out that i'm not the only one who thinks this.


That's kind of irrelevant. _My _family and _my boyfriend's _family both think the opposite. 
This is an argument that doesn't really go anywhere when you think about it. 


			
				Felidire said:
			
		

> Hey, we try to build them free houses, but what do they do? They smash them down and complain that they get nothing...


The fact that you are applying this stereotype - even though that you are *aware* that this is a stereotype - to every indigenous person is ridiculous. I know a lot more caucasian people than aboriginal people that get the same benefits and exhibit the same behaviour that you've been describing. I live next to a HomesWest house (idk if you know what that is - it's a benefit housing thing) and since it was built, out of the eight families that have lived there, _one _of them has been Aboriginal. 
This kind of stuff isn't particularly Aboriginal. You seem to be turning a blind eye to the 'white trash' that is a lot more prevalent. 


			
				Felidire said:
			
		

> I'm not saying they're all like this, there are nice aboriginals (who work hard, joke around and care about others). But they're decent people.. and they weren't the ones demanding an apology, along with $20,000.


Wait, what? What's a 'nice' aborigine? One that conforms to some criteria you have set up? I know plenty of nice indigenous people who really wanted that $20k compensation because they were stolen from their families. Stop putting these people into boxes based on your own experiences, it's... wrong. 


			
				Surskitty said:
			
		

> @FELIDIRE: Go away.


Quite.


----------



## Felidire (May 20, 2009)

ultraviolet said:


> The fact that you are applying this stereotype - even though that you are *aware* that this is a stereotype - to every indigenous person is ridiculous.


I'm not, what the hell?..



> Wait, what? What's a 'nice' aborigine? One that conforms to some criteria you have set up? I know plenty of nice indigenous people who really wanted that $20k compensation because they were stolen from their families.


They - wanted - money - because - they - were - stolen - from - their - families...
How the heck can you put a monetary value on something like that? =x

Yeah, I guess they conform to some criteria that I set up - but am I wrong? or do you consider abusive alcoholics as nice people? The word "nice" applies the same to everyone, I just so happen to be using it to describe a _particular_ group of people.



> I live next to a HomesWest house (idk if you know what that is - it's a benefit housing thing) and since it was built, out of the eight families that have lived there, _one _of them has been Aboriginal.
> This kind of stuff isn't particularly Aboriginal. You seem to be turning a blind eye to the 'white trash' that is a lot more prevalent.


 I don't know any white people who get paid to have a pet, any non-disabled white people who get free taxi rides to and from school, and any white person who gets interest-free homeloans. We also have to purchase a fishing license, but nope aboriginals aren't required to pay anything to go fishing. (and before anyone points out that they were here first and have been fishing for 70,000 years, these particular aboriginals live in houses in urban areas like any white person).

I could write out a huge list of exclusive, aboriginal benefits, I almost wish they'd write a list of everything on a government website. (We've done a lot of debating about this at tech). I'm not racist or anything, I just reckon we should have a fair country. - We all have to live here, you and I were born here just as much as they were. The people that I stereotyped (and there's a huge community of them not too far from here, i'm going there next tuesday) are a huge setback in this country, costing us to the tune of $1.2 billion per annum - and while i'm sure there are loads of dole bludging white people, I don't know of entire communities of them..

I find these people to be very.. un-"nice", to say the least.


----------



## Espeon (May 20, 2009)

Felidire said:


> I'm not, what the hell?..
> 
> They - wanted - money - because - they - were - stolen - from - their - families...
> How the heck can you put a monetary value on something like that? =x


Well, what else can they have? Of course you can't put a monetary value on it but it's better than not even doing anything at all.


----------



## surskitty (May 20, 2009)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> I dunno what West Virginia would be like as a person, but it'd have coal. And pepperoni rolls. And half the country wouldn't even realize it's a state, and think that people are talking about west*ern* Virginia when they mention it. :[


Around here, people know it's a state.  ... but that's about it.  It's a state, it's vaguely near here, and it probably sucks less than Virginia.  D<


----------



## Yarnchu (May 20, 2009)

Well Virginia sucks but not as much as California. Stop hating us.

Back on topic. We know Japan does not equal "Sparkly Happy Land" and that they suck as much as any other country. They also rock at the same time.


----------



## surskitty (May 20, 2009)

I live in Maryland; it is my obligation to hate Virginia.  D<


----------



## Yarnchu (May 20, 2009)

Well have an operation and remove the Chesapeake bay from your state! It belongs us.


----------



## spaekle (May 20, 2009)

Nah, I'm pretty sure Virginia is cooler. At least it has a beach. 

We have like three major cities and the rest of the entire freaking state is random farmland / national parks / the occasional Wal-Mart. No joke. And there's not even that much to do here in the capital city. D: 

No one here really has an opinion of surrounding states as far as I know. Other than that people from Ohio can't drive. Maybe if we were more interesting, people would know we existed. :[


----------



## surskitty (May 20, 2009)

Maryland has lots of beach, what are you talking about.  D:<


----------



## Yarnchu (May 20, 2009)

Lol, Virginia Beach sucks so bad that my family goes to North Carolina for a beach. Not that VA Beach is terrible, but the tourism there is much worse than the relatively little that the other beach gets.


----------



## surskitty (May 21, 2009)

Virginia Beach is like Ocean City Light.  :(  Much better to go to like Sandy Point or _Ocean City_ or that one that starts with an R.


----------



## nastypass (May 21, 2009)

Chincoteague is nice this time of year.  :)


----------



## surskitty (May 21, 2009)

Hey, Assateague is shared between Maryland and Virginia.  You can't use Chincoteague as an excuse!  D<


----------



## Yarnchu (May 21, 2009)

YES I LIVE IN JESUSLAND! Virginia is now meaningful.


----------



## see ya (May 22, 2009)

Only Chicago saves me from being sucked into the void of Jesusland. Thanks, Chicago. :3

And this is off-topic, (like this thread has been on-topic since two pages ago...) I thought this would be as good a place as any to ask: Why'd Felidire get banned? I mean, yeah there's all the stupid stuff he said, but what was the deciding factor?


----------



## Tailsy (May 22, 2009)

He was harrassing surskitty through PM.

I protect my wife, you know.


----------



## see ya (May 22, 2009)

Ah. Well, that made me LOL. 

Anyway, yeah. on-topic, I do think a lot of people forget that Japan is indeed a country with its own flaws. It's not a magical happy candy land. It's a society like any other, with its good and bad points. There are a lot of things that seriously piss me off about Japanese culture, but also a lot of things I respect them for. 

Still a very assholish move on their part, though. And just a generally stupid idea, getting rid of perfectly good workers because they're not natively Japanese.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (May 24, 2009)

Tailsy said:


> He was harrassing surskitty through PM.


Curiosity forces me to ask this: what did he say?


----------



## surskitty (May 25, 2009)

Bitching at me about how I am clearly a dumbfuck American teenager who knows everything about Australia from the media and how I clearly know everything better than  _real Australians_ like him.

... Man I wish I was making this up.


----------

